# ND **** Hunters Association



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

ND CHA is interested in providing information to persons with an interest in **** hunting with treedogs. ND CHA is a non profit corporation. Access our information through this link:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/North-Dak ... 5319892314


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

ND CHA is pleased to announce the formation of a second **** hunters club in North Dakota. This club is called the Missouri River **** Hunters and will begin holding competition hunting events this fall. Pleasure hunts are planned beginning next year. The first planned events are scheduled September 11 and 25, and October 16 in the Bismarck area. Contact Justin Voigt, 701-663-4011 for additional information. All persons with a sincere interest in learning about and experiencing the challenges and thrills of hunting with modern tree dogs should look into this organization. There is also an active **** hunters club in the Sheyenne River area near Fort Ransom. Contact Jay Brademeyer for information on Sheyenne River **** Hunters, 701-308-0490. Happy hunting.


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

2nd Annual Raccoon Hunting Sporting Day for Youth

Start Time: Saturday, August 14, 2010 at 4:00pm 
Location: Ft. Ransom, ND, Contact Jay Brademeyer: 701.308.0490

This event is sponsored by the ND Hunter Educators Association. The following activies are planned for youth with an interest in learning about **** hunting with treedogs. The event will take place at the Sheyenne River Lodge, owned and operated by ND CHA. Parents are welcome to attend.

4:00 PM Event Registration
• Opening Remarks
• Coonhound Breeds Display
• Kid's Bench Show
6:00 PM Burgers & Brats Served
• Small Arms Shooting Lessons
• **** Hunting Equipment Demo
• Hunter Safety Presentation
• Formation of Hunting Casts
• Hunting & Safety Instructions
9:00 PM Casts Depart for Hunting Grounds
11:30 PM Rolls and Donuts Served


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

*Announcing Two New **** Hunting Clubs:*

Mondak Coonhunters Association is located on the Montana/North Dakota border near Fairview,Mt. We will host UKC and AKC Bench Shows and Night Hunts, which will be held at Sundheim Park, located on the Yellowstone river on the Montana, North Dakota border. If you have any questions, call Tim Chase @ 406-224-2025 or email [email protected].

Crazy Mountain Coonhunters Association will have UKC and AKC events in 2011. UKC has given the club seven dates. The club will host night hunts and bench shows. If there is enough interest, we may have a field trial. May 6 &7 is the first UKC BS and NH at the Sweetgrass County Fairgrounds in Big Timber,Mt. Bench Show deadline is at 7:00pm, Night Hunt deadline is at 8:00pm. If you have any questions, email [email protected].


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

First events of the season:

UKC Nite Hunt, Waloch Cafe, Gwinner, ND, April 29 and 30, 2011, deadline 9:00 PM.
UKC Bench Show, Waloch Cafe, Gwinner, ND, April 30, 2011, deadline 7:00 PM.
Contact Faye Waloch (701) 678-2496.

All persons with a bona fide interest in hunting with treedogs are welcome as participators or spectators in these events.

UKC rules may be found at this address: http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/2011CBRulebook.pdf

Thank you


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

May, June Events

May 20, UKC Nite Hunt, Bismarck, ND
May 21, PKC Nite Hunt, Ft. Ransom, ND
June 3, UKC Nite Hunt, Ft. Ransom, ND
June 4, UKC Bench Show & Nite Hunt, Ft. Ransom, ND
June 11, AKC Double Header Nite Hunts, Ft. Ransom, ND
June 17, UKC Nite Hunt, Bismarck, ND
June 18, PKC Nite Hunt, Ft. Ransom, ND

Also check listings for Mondak **** Hunters in Fairview, MT, serving northwestern ND.

Check official event listings with UKC, PKC or AKC published on internet or **** hunter magazines.


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

May 20 and 21 Hunt Reports

MO River CHC sent two UKC casts of dogs to the woods May 20th: one registered cast which produced no cast winner, and one Nite Champion cast won by NITECH CNC Oak Mountain Frito with 450+ and no minus, owned and handled by Rick Ennen. The club hosted two new people to competition hunting this evening. Welcome Patrick and Shane. Both casts were good and wet before the night ended with heavy showers and wind in the area making the hunting challenging.

ND CHA was unable to assemble a cast for the PKC hunt held May 21st. Heavy, continuous rain and lighting kept most of the hunters home. PKC rules require at least three hunters in order to conduct the hunt. The two hunters that attended the hunt, Jay Brademeyer and Rick Ennen, pleasure hunted after the rain ended. The event was held at the club's new lodge in Fort Ransom.


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

What: Buddy **** Hunt
Where: Bismarck
When: 8 PM July 16, 2011
Why: Create Interest in **** hunting and the club
Cost: Free
Call for details: Justin Voigt, 701-220-0801


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

Work on NDCHA's new clubhouse in Ft. Ransom has made excellent progress and we are now holding all events at the clubhouse. As of this writing, the entire grant funding from ND Department of Tourism has been expended as well as most of the other money raised for this purpose. Jay Brademeyer has been doing the project management and he reported that the clubhouse is functional with water and a complete kitchen in place. A little more plumbing work for the shower and construction of a covered porch represent most of the remaining work. We'll also need to complete a closeout report for the state to document the expenditure of the grant funds and receive reimbursement of funding they withheld until our completion of the project. This should all be wrapped up this summer.

On April 30th and May 1st we held the last ND CHA events at Waloch Café in Gwinner. Much appreciation was expressed to Faye and Kenny Waloch for their many years of leadership and hard work in making the club a success and sustainable for future generations. Faye handed off responsibility for her bookkeeping and scheduling hunts to Jim Hagen. The UKC nite hunts held this weekend produced few entries and no winners either night. There was a blizzard warning in effect during the weekend and the weather was terrible for hunting.

MO River CHC in Bismarck sent two UKC casts of dogs to the woods May 20th: one registered cast which produced no cast winner, and one Nite Champion cast won by NITECH CNC Oak Mountain Frito with 450+ and no minus, owned and handled by Rick Ennen. The club hosted two new people to competition hunting this evening. Welcome Patrick Dockter and Shane. Both casts were good and wet before the night ended with heavy showers and wind in the area making the hunting challenging. ND CHA was unable to assemble a cast for the PKC hunt held May 21st. Heavy, continuous rain and lighting kept most of the hunters home. The two hunters that attended the hunt, Jay Brademeyer and Rick Ennen, pleasure hunted after the rain ended.

ND CHA held its first hunt in its new clubhouse in Ft. Ransom, ND on June 3 and 4, 2011. Friday night nite champion hunt winner was CH NITECH Hamilton's Darci, a female TW, owned by Roger Hamilton and handled by Jim Hagen. There was no winner in the registered class. Saturday's event included a bench show and UKC Slam hunt. In the bench show, Tim Chase of Fairview, MT carried the day with Fever, a female TW, winning champion female; Paris, a Redbone, winning best of show female; and Big Hunk, a Redbone, winning best of show male. Nite hunt cast winners were Track Lady Bell, a female TW, owned and handled by Phil Brademeyer, and NITECH Moonshiner's Super Sally, a female TW, owned by Jim Hagen and Tim Chase and handled by Tim Chase. Apologies to anyone whose dog may have been misspelled in this report. No photos are available from these events.

Keep in mind ND CHA's 3rd Annual Raccoon Hunting Sporting Event for youth is planned for August 13, 2011. So please invite a youth or two to attend this fun event at the clubhouse in Ft. Ransom. Food, fun, education, shooting lessons and **** hunting are all part of this event. There is also an AKC hunt on August 19th and a UKC hunt on August 20th. Check official club listings for details. Until next time, wishing safety and good hunting success, and may our awesome God bless each and every one.

Faye and Kenny Waloch were thanked by the club for all their years of service May 1, 2011:


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

*3rd Annual Raccoon Hunting Sporting Day
Sheyenne River Lodge, Fort Ransom, ND
North Dakota **** Hunters Association
Event Date: August 13, 2011*

Sponsored and Supported by: North Dakota Hunter Educators Association

Approximate Event Schedule for August 13, 2011
5:00 PM Event Registration
•	Opening Remarks
•	Bench Show Demonstration & Breeds Display (Justin Voigt)
•	Hunter Safety Presentation & Shooting Demo (Terry Fasteen w/help from all club members)
6:00 PM	Burgers & Brats Served (all club members pitch in)
•	**** Hunting Equipment Demo
•	Formation of Hunting Casts
•	Hunting & Safety Instructions for Casts
9:00 PM	Casts Depart for Hunting Grounds (all club members transport youth)
11:30 PM	Early Breakfast Served (Breakfast will also be served Sunday morning)

* Camping: Camping space is available on the lodge premises or nearby at the Fort Ransom State Park. Persons are welcome to tent or sleep in the lodge -please bring sleeping bags, cots, etc. Drinking water, toilet and refrigerator are available in the lodge. A convenience store with gas and limited food is available in Fort Ransom, and so are a limited number of hotel rooms.


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

*ND CHA Invited to Join ND Furbearer Workgroup*

At the invitation of Stephanie Tucker, Furbearer Biologist for ND Game & Fish Department, ND CHA was invited to join the ND Furbearer Workgroup. Membership in the furbearer workgroup includes a variety of state, federal and nonprofit agencies interested in managing the state's furbearer resources: USDA-WS, USFWS, Northern Prairie Wildlife Research Center, Delta Waterfowl, and both of the state trappers associations. This opportunity will provide ND CHA with an opportunity to engage with these agencies on raccoon management issues and potential changes to furbearer regulations. Rick Ennen will be the representative for ND CHA to work with this workgroup at their next meeting in the spring of 2012.


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

*UKC Nite Hunt, MO River **** Hunters Club*

September 9 and 10, 2011. 9:00 PM deadline. Bismarck, ND.
Contact Justin Voigt, 701-220-0801 for details, or check UKC's official listing: 
http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/Eve ... und&Type=M

Only UKC registered dogs are eligible to enter these events. Spectators are welcome. No firearms or alcohol allowed!

PS: Mondak CHC plans AKC Nite hunts Sept 2 and 3, Fairview, MT. Check AKC listing for deadline time, club location, etc.


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

*Association News for UKC Coonhound Bloodlines and American Cooner Magazines*

August was a busy month with many things completed. On the 13th we held our 3rd Annual Raccoon Hunting Sporting Day for youth. Thank you to the members and friends of the association that helped with this event. About a dozen youth and children plus parents participated in this event, and the ND Hunter Educators Association sponsored food and other expenses and provided safety training and shooting lessons for the youth. We didn't see any ***** on the outside that night but the kids enjoyed themselves nonetheless.

On the 18th Justin Voigt gave a presentation at the request of ND Game and Fish Department for the ND Fur Harvest Education Program. Justin talked about hunting for raccoons, mountain lions, bobcats, and bears. He also took one of his hounds to show and demonstrated the use of his hunting equipment. He also talked about how to train a puppy. This is an annual event and we hope Justin is again able to represent us well next year.

At the invitation of Stephanie Tucker, Furbearer Biologist for ND Game & Fish Department, ND CHA was invited to join the ND Furbearer Workgroup. Membership in the furbearer workgroup includes a variety of state, federal and nonprofit agencies interested in managing the state's furbearer resources: USDA-WS, USFWS, Northern Prairie Wildlife Research Center, Delta Waterfowl, and both of the state trappers associations. This opportunity will provide ND CHA with an opportunity to engage with these agencies on raccoon management issues and potential changes to furbearer regulations.

Also during August, we finished construction of the club's event lodge and I believe the end product exceeds everyone's expectations for a quality facility that will serve the association for many years to come. Conclusion of the project requires the submission of a closeout report to ND Department of Tourism so that the remaining grant funds will be reimbursed for the final work on the project. All told, approximately $28,000 cash was invested in this project of which $9,800 was grant money and the balance raised by ND CHA.

On August 19th, the winner of the Smedes & Hagen Classic was GRNTCH Nowheres Wipeout Scooter D, a TW male owned by Phil Brademeyer, Roger Hamilton and Curt Arhing, and handled by Wade Hahn with a score of 425 points. Second place was Moonshiner's Flying Baron with 225 points, a TW male owned and handled by Jim Hagen. Bench show placements included Moonshiner's Flying Baron for BOS male, and CH Red Fever City of Light, a female redbone owned and handled by Tim Chase. On the 20th we held our UKC world qualifier events and first place was Moonshiner's Flying Baron with 137 points, a TW male owned and handled by Jim Hagen. Second place hunt winner was NTCH Little Xtra Jane with 100 points, a TW female owned by Duane Smedeshammer (handler), Jay Brademeyer and Jessie Brademeyer. BOS male was Moonshiner's Flying Baron, and BOS female was CH James River Peg owned and handled by Magi Brademeyer. Check official kennel club listings for both ND CHA and MO River CHC for our hunts planned in October. Until next time, wishing safety and good hunting success, and may our awesome God bless each and every one.

Youth getting ready to go to the woods at 3rd Annual Raccoon Sporting Event


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

*Association News for November 2011 UKC Coonhound Bloodlines and American Cooner Magazines*

Phil Brademeyer, Jay Brademeyer and Duane Smedshammer qualified three dogs for the UKC World Hunt, and Phil and Jay took their females, both named Bell, to the Zone 1 hunt in Wisconsin. Neither dog advanced. Other news includes Jim Hagen who placed 2nd registered on Friday night in the MN State Hunt with Baron, a male TW; and Rick Ennen traveled to Fairview, MT and put a first place on Frito. Also, Justin Voigt of Mandan made another presentation on hunting with hounds to a sportsman's group.

The only hunts in ND in September were held by MO River CHC on the 9th and 10th. Five dogs went to the woods on Friday night and winners: registered was Moonshiners Cassie with 50 points, a female TW owned and handled by Justin Voigt; nite champion winner was NITECH, CNC Oak Mountain Frito, a male TW owned and handled by Rick Ennen. Saturday night produced no hunt winners.

By the time you read this the competition events may be wrapped up for the year in ND. ND CHA wished to express a big thank you to all the people that help put on the events and due their parts as ambassadors for this great sport of **** hunting with tree dogs. Until next time, wishing safety and good hunting success, and may our awesome God bless each and every one.









Justin Voigt with Moonshiners Cassie, 1st place Registered, MO River CHC


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

ND CHA Annual Meeting, October 29th 6PM, Sheyenne River Lodge, Ft. Ransom, ND

ND CHA Annual Meeting Agenda

Presiding: Jay Brademeyer (P), Gene Parrow (VP)
Secretary:
Treasurer: Jim Hagen
Events: Jim Hagen, Jay Brademeyer, Gene Parrow
Reporter/Promotion: Rick Ennen
Building/Grounds: ?

- Agenda
New Business
1. 2012 Events: KC's, dates, fees, etc.
2. 2012 Raccoon hunting Sporting Day: date, promotion, etc.
3. Association History: founder involvement, research, clubhouse displays, etc.
4. Membership in 2012 ND Furbearer Workgroup
5. Nominations and Election of 2012 Officers & Directors

Old Business
1. Lodge Project Progress
2. ND Infrastructure Grant
3. Building Account

Reports
1. Treasurer
2. Events
3. Reporter/Promotion

Other Topics


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

*2012 Event Schedule*


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

when i was 8 i watched where the red fern grows. always wanted to 2 red bone hounds since that day. Good work getting the kids out there looked like a blast.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

mama always hit ***** with a broom when they came on our porch


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

2013 Hunt Schedule










For more info on **** hunting:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Oak-Mount ... 6675932372

http://www.facebook.com/NorthDakotaCHA









PKC Nite Ch, UKC Grand Nite Ch, AKC Nite Ch Oak Mountain Frito


----------



## Rick Ennen (Sep 2, 2006)

Check out the happenings at ND CHA:

http://www.facebook.com/NorthDakotaCHA


----------

